# My buddy Comet has gone to the Bridge



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

What a terrible way to start the new year 

My buddy Comet made his trip to the Bridge yesterday, January 08, 2009 at 1130am. He passed quietly and with dignity.

Comet was 12 years old. He had just turned 12 last week.

It all started late last week. He simply stopped eating. Anyone who has Goldens, especially, knows this is never a good thing. He would take a little nibble of Ham every now and then, but that was it.

I took him to the vet on Tuesday. Since he had a bout with upset tummy a year ago and it was very similar, and he had no other symptoms, we decided to just treat it slowly and started with a special bland diet, to be given by syring if needed.

But the next day brought no improvement. It was decided he would come in thursday (yesterday) for x-rays. I dropped him off in the morning.

It was also about this time that I noticed his breathing had become very shallow and fast.

The doc called a few hours later with the bad news. His lungs were full of small tumors. My boys time had come to and end.

Thankfully Comet did not have a long, drawn out illness as this can sometimes be.

This really surprised all of us. Comet is one of the Healthiest Goldens we've ever seen. Short of a hot spot every now and then (and what Golden doesn't have those), he was never sick a day in his life. It was all so sudden.

I invite you all to a little trip down memory lane with by buddy Comet. I have a YouTube dedicated to him and you can watch it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjtB2-pFZbY

Comet was my third Golden.

To sum up the rest of the gang:

The lighter Golden with him in some of the pictures is Dakota, my 9.5 year old. He is my 4th Golden. Dakota is curled up at my feet under the desk as I type this.

The darker, smaller female in a couple of the pictures is Nikita. She was my second Golden. She passed in 2000.

The Seal Point Siamese in a few of the shots is Podo. We lost Podo at age 16 2 years ago.

The Lilac Point Siamese is the youngster at 1.5 years old. The amazing Ronin 

My first Golden, Rusty, unfortunately was never alive at the same time I had Comet so there are no pictures of them together. He passed in 1997.

Sadley, our Golden Children need some help in the Cancer department. So far I've lost the first 3 to Cancer (Rusty - 10 years, Nikita - 8 years, Comet - 12 years).

And, in case you didn't notice, Comet was also a Cats best friend. He was without a doubt the cat-friendliest dog I have ever met. He's probably already met up with Podo at the Bridge and they are out batting around the Glo-Ball I sent out with him 

Till we meet again, my dear friend...

Larry


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Larry, I am so sorry that Comet passed. He sounds like a wonderful, great companion and friend. My thoughts are with you. Comet is waiting for you at the bridge.

I just watched the video and now in tears. He was so beautiful. Bless you and Comet.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you will find comfort here on the Forum among friends.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am very sorry about your loss of Comet. He was a very handsome boy. So glad that you found us and shared him with us.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. What a sweetheart, loved the pictures of him with the cats. Great job on the tribute. You got me crying with the last picture, "I love ya buddy".


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute! It's obvious Comet was loving and loved! I hope he's romping with my sweet girls, Belle and Lady, as he waits for you at the Bridge. With sympathy - Godspeed sweet Comet!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss. Comet was a beautiful boy and I know he is having so much fun up there at the Bridge. Rest in peace, Comet.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing such a special dog with us. Watching his face get whiter and whiter across the photos was such a beautiful thing. What a good **** dog.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you so much everyone 

Someday I'll be able to watch that not with tears, but with a smile and fond remembrance of 12 beautiful years together. Maybe that's when the healing has truly begun...


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

The tears are part of the healing...they cement the good times and love into the memories that make us smile when the tears stop flowing. Sorry that you have lost this beautiful soul.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your boy Comet. My prayers are with you. Its so very hard to lose someone you love so much. I know.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Gosh, I couldn't watch that without tears. So sorry for Comet. He was a gentle 'ol boy.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

ughhhh......once again, I feel it in my stomach - I just lost my 10 year Golden in November to Cancer - very sudden - I couldnt even make it through your tribute video - not to mention that is one of my all time favorite tunes, hence my other dog "Floyd" 

I know how you feel, and I wish you werent going through this - ironically, I had a really bad "GQ" day (that was my boy) and I it just hit me so hard today - 

Too much loss here - I can't take it anymore........your video was awesome and you can so totally tell that you loved that little guy so much - I ache for you....and I know Comet and G are hanging out right now.....

((hugs))


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness... Compare the beautiful Golden in your Avatar to Comet...

They must be soul brothers 





IloveGQ said:


> ughhhh......once again, I feel it in my stomach - I just lost my 10 year Golden in November to Cancer - very sudden - I couldnt even make it through your tribute video - not to mention that is one of my all time favorite tunes, hence my other dog "Floyd"
> 
> I know how you feel, and I wish you werent going through this - ironically, I had a really bad "GQ" day (that was my boy) and I it just hit me so hard today -
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest well, Comet.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

That is such a lovely tribute to your beautiful boy, Comet. What a gentle, soulful, happy face. I was wiping away tears as I watched...and listened. Pink Floyd's "Wish You Were Here" had me tearing up even more.
I feel your pain, we lost Jake to an aggressive growing cancer when he was 8. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Sweet Comet

~Jackie


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Comet... what a splendid name for a golden.... your own little shooting star. No matter how long they are with us.. .it never seems to be enough. Crying, fond memories, and sharing his story... that's when the healing begins. 

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry man. Your Comet looks like a true best buddy. I loved the video it really shows what a good sport he was. I love his white faced goggles of wisdom. I'm sure you will think of him everyday.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your boy - he looked very handsome and wise.

If there is any consolation then as you say he did not suffer, and you have shown him the ultimate act of love by letting your boy go peacefully to the Bridge. I am sure he is already making new friends. In time you will remember him with a smile and not tears - it doesn't mean you are forgetting him, hust you are learning to cope a bit more without him. Comets memories will remain safe in your heart

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Comet


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! I know how sad you are, what a wonderful tribute!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That was a great tribute to Comet. Someday I have to learn how to make a YouTube tribute like that as well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Many condolences for your loss of Comet.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear you lost you golden boy Comet. Loved your tribute video too. The loss is so hard to bear but he is now at peace and running free. Comet you were well loved on this earth now run free with all the others at the bridge. Sleep softly sweet Comet.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. I lost my golden girl, KayCee to cancer on May 25, 2008. She was 8 yrs. 9 months and 1 week old. cancer takes to many of our wonderful goldens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Larry*

Larry:

so very sorry about Comet.
Tears are part of the healing
My Golden Ret. will be 10 in Feb.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Comet was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Larry, your video was wonderful and a major tear jerker. No golden lover could watch it without sobbing I'm sure. Your boys Comet was gorgeous and I am so very sorry.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for you loss of a lovely boy Comet play hard at the bridge sweet boy


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I have ordered him a custom carved Rainbow Bridge Plaque. It will be the center piece of "Comets Wall" that I'm going to put together with his best pictures, pedigree, etc...

In fact I ordered one for each of my passed family (Rusty, Nikita, Podo and Comet). Each is going to have thier own wall in the house 

This is what I've ordered:

http://www.specialtypetproducts.com...duct_Code=RBPP&Category_Code=..Rainbow+Bridge

Thank you so much for all the kind words 

-Larry



goldensmum said:


> So sorry for the loss of your boy - he looked very handsome and wise.
> 
> If there is any consolation then as you say he did not suffer, and you have shown him the ultimate act of love by letting your boy go peacefully to the Bridge. I am sure he is already making new friends. In time you will remember him with a smile and not tears - it doesn't mean you are forgetting him, hust you are learning to cope a bit more without him. Comets memories will remain safe in your heart
> 
> Run free, play hard and sleep softly Comet


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's like a little part of you dies with them.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I am a total dummy when it comes to being creative with media tools.

Then I discovered Google's Picassa 3.

-Larry



Rob's GRs said:


> That was a great tribute to Comet. Someday I have to learn how to make a YouTube tribute like that as well.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, today I had to do the second hardest thing I've had to do in the last few days...

My mom is pretty ill, and Saturdays between noon and 5pm is my day/time for care duties at her house.

Which means, for the first time ever in his life, I had to leave Dakota at home by himself.

Now, my boys are quite self sufficient. They have their own doggie door leading to their 25X50 graveled kennel in the back yard, which has a 4 foot wooden fence and is 100% secure. Plus, around the perimeter of the entire back of the house, is another 6 foot wooden privacy fence. Double protection.

They always have 4 full 3 Gallon water buckets as well, and of course dozens of toys 

Still, he has never been alone. Never... This is why I always have two Goldens.

I was a nervous wreck until I got back home.

He was fine 

Now, we did have a little scare about an hour ago.

You see, Dakota is Epileptic. This started when he was about 5 years old. He is on Meds, and his seizures are controlled and usually occur at a 4-6 week interval. Sometimes a little longer, and sometimes a little shorter. ALWAYS when he is asleep for some reason.

He decided to have one an hour ago. Now, the first one is terrifying. Anyone with an epileptic dog will know what that was like! Several dozen later, it's now down to doing what you do when it happens. You don't panic, I give him his Diazapam, and then lie beside him until it's over. The hardest part is he is usually blind for about 3-5 minutes after one, but then his vision comes back.

Today was the same as any other, but in the process something hit me very hard. I hadn't really given it much thought until tonight...

My boy Dakota will be 10 years old in August. He looks like he's 5 ! This has really snuck up on me big time. It literally did not register with me until I was lying beside him, stroking him back to normal, an hour ago.

On another note...

I am not really read for this yet, but I have to think of Dakota and Ronin too. I guess it's a happy thing 

There WILL be a new puppy 

At one point over the last few years, I've been thinking maybe it's time to scale down the size of my dogs if I were to get another.

That thought hasn't lasted long. It's gone. I am a GOLDEN RETRIEVER guy. There is no other breed on the planet like them.

Golden Retrievers and Siamese cats are THE unique, definitive character, breeds that exist.

So next week we embark on a new adventure... Comet can never be replaced. He will never be forgotten. My heart will forever be broken until we meet again at the Bridge. Comet would be the first one to understand 

In fact, our adventure will be driven solely from Comet himself. He was truly the perfect Golden Retriever. I can say without any hesitation whatsoever that he never, ever, in his entire life growled at anyone or anything. Not even a raised lip. He embraced any creature that came up to him, man or beast. He is the model of the best anyone could ask for. He was not an alpha dog, and I loved him dearly for that.

If I can do half as well I am blessed...

The standard practice has always been the same here. The Senior Golden trains the puppy. It has worked astonishingly well (with some guidance from daddy of course ).

Rusty trained Nikita. Nikita trained Comet. Comet trained Dakota. And now Dakota has the duty of training... well, we'll see  How to use the Doggy Door. Where to go potty. Where their feeding spot is. What is acceptable to chew on and what is not. Well, Daki may a little trouble with that one LOL

-Larry


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't watch the video. My heart aches too much at the thought of losing Goldens. 

I'm glad there will always be room for more Goldens. When I lost my heart horse and got another horse someone said to me that my new horse was not 'instead of' but 'in addition to' my dear Rocket.

So it will be with you!

(((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I loved the part where the siamese cat was playing with comet. They are truly unique.

Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

Larry
What a beautiful tribute to your best friend. I lost my girl Haddie to Lymphoma on January 2, 2009. I know what you're going through...My prayers are with you and your family tonight. 
Sincerely, Diane


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for your loss of Comet so suddenly. RIP dear Comet.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry to read about Comet's passing to the bridge.
Rest In Peace Comet.

loved your trip down memory lane, and you couldn't have chosen a finer track


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry for the loss of your boy Comet. That's a lovely video you made of him.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks again everyone for all the warm thoughts  I'm sure my boy is becomming quite popular at the Bridge, and is smiling down upon all of us 

-Larry


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That was such a nice tribute to Comet. I hope he is hanging with my Tess and my Keisha. I know they both would love a friend like him!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Larry, I'm very sorry for your loss. A great dog can never be replaced, but with a big heart, you can make room for a new one. RIP, Comet, I'm sure you've found the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge for any treats you may want. Remember to help your dad pick a new friend for Dakota.....


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Comet. The video was amazing, altho I couldn't watch it all. He was quite a handsome guy.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

As long as they have KFC Biscuits, he'll be quite happy. That was HIS doggie treat 

I hate biscuits. It worked out well for him 

-Larry



Finn's Fan said:


> Larry, I'm very sorry for your loss. A great dog can never be replaced, but with a big heart, you can make room for a new one. RIP, Comet, I'm sure you've found the Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge for any treats you may want. Remember to help your dad pick a new friend for Dakota.....


----------

